# homemade treats?



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I"ve been looking all over Shanghai for dog treats that are NOT made in China. I don't trust 95% of the food products made here for humans let alone for pets. I'm sure a lot of people feel like this as well...and believe me after living here for 4+ years, I see/hear so many more things that never are reported that are shocking regarding safety/hygiene etc.

And it's very hard to find a regular supply of dog treats (made in the US or in Europe) but today I found one package of "Plato" chicken jerky, which I bought. It's from CA and organic - seems very healthy etc etc. 

So when I get home I read the ingredients in more detail and I see they have rosemary in them! I read (on this site) that this can cause a lot of problems... so does anyone have any suggestions on how I can bake/cook my own homemade treats? I don't think just bacon would be good, would it? Any suggestions? I'm about ready to give up on any store bought treats here in China...

Thank you!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

You can bake organic chicken breast and dice for treats! They keep well in the fridge for a few days. I don't think bacon is good. It's pork and too salty.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

What are dice? (I'm only thinking of the gambling ones).

the chicken breast is a good idea. "Organic" is fairly new here, and somewhat questionable still.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

oh i mean cut into tiny cubes


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How to Make Chicken Jerky for Dogs
By Debra Durkee, eHow Editor

Rate: (0 Ratings)
Every dog likes treats, but even a Milk Bone must taste dry after a while. There's a very easy way to make a tasty, homemade treat for your dog that you just know will be a hit with any canine that's a fan of chicken. And, best of all, you know exactly what's in it and where it came from. You don't even need a dehydrator.

InstructionsDifficulty: Easy
Things You’ll Need:
Package of chicken breasts
Cookie sheet
Step1Clean the chicken breasts, then carefully slice them into long, thin strips. The thinner the strips are, the better.
Step2Place the strips on a greased or non-stick cookie sheet.
Step3Bake the strips for around 3 hours at 180 degrees. The result will be the same as if it were done in a dehydrator, and there's no need to go out and purchase one. The low temperature will dry the chicken slowly, and you'll have a chewy result that your canine friend will love.
Step4Let the strips cool, out of your dog's reach. They can be stored in plastic bags or in airtight containers, and can also be frozen for future use.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

i have a book at home that has some great recipies in it but here is a link that has a bunch of different things you can cook

Cooking for Dog


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

cool- all really great suggestions (and easy too!). Thank you so much!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG NO BACON IT IS HIGH IN FAT AND CAN TRIGGER PANCREATITIS EEEK - almost lost my dog to this disease and it is horrible 

the baked organic chicken from costco is what we use for treats as very safe 




QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 31 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811976


> You can bake organic chicken breast and dice for treats! They keep well in the fridge for a few days. I don't think bacon is good. It's pork and too salty.[/B]


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

There was a thread on Sweet Potato Chewies http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=36992 that mentioned how to make baked sweet potatoes. You can use the same method for other fruits.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

those sweet potato chewies look good even for a snack for me! I'm going to try that for sure, with the chicken wrapped around them. 

My husband is really going to start worrying why I'm preparing snacks like this for 'Bisou' and not for him!? But with this one, I think they can share! lol!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

My two pretty much eat what I eat. :biggrin: 

For snacks, they usually get vegetables cooked in coconut oil or ghee, or eggs (scrambled or hard-boiled). I also give them coconut flakes, but definitely not too much, since it contains natural sugar.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

My 2 love these .......

Preparation time: 20 mins
Cooking time: 30 mins
Makes about 36 biscuits

2 – 3 cups finely chopped/minced fresh parsley
¼ cup finely chopped carrot
¼ cup mozzarella cheese
2 Tbsp vegetable oil (preferably olive)
2 ¼ cups wholemeal flour
2 Tbsp unprocessed bran flakes
2 tsp baking powder
½ - 1 cup water

STEP 1: Preheat the oven to 180. Lightly grease 2 baking trays or line them with baking paper. In a small bowl mix the parsley, carrot, cheese & oil. In another bowl, stir together the flour, bran & baking powder. Add the parsley mixture & stir well. Gradually add ½ cup water. Mix well, adding more water if needed to make the dough moist. Knead for 1 minute on floured surface.

STEP 2: Roll the dough until it is 1 cm thick. Use a small dog-bone shaped cookie cutter, or even a glass, to cut as many bikkies as you can, re-rolling the scraps. Put the dog biscuits on the baking trays and bake for 20-30 minutes, or until the biscuits are brown. Allow to cool on a rack. The biscuits will harden as they cool. Store in an airtight, dog-proof container for up to 2 months


----------

